# Soapmaking supplies and vendors



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

It's be nice if we had a sticky where folks posted vendors that they'd had good luck with. When you're a newbie, all those vendors can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have had good luck with Camden Grey.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep my favorites on my soapmking tutorial page

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking#links


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Yep, I've got yours, Cyndy, thanks. The overwhelmingness (my newly created word of the day) is the result of doing a search on the Internet...information explosion!

By the way, could you send me contact information on where to buy molds like yours? Thanks.

Now that I've learned by seeing soap made, I plan to start making it as soon as I can.

Aileen


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Not Cyndi but I think you are talking about her divider molds, they can be found here. http://www.kelseiscreations.com/ They are great people to work with and she is a soap maker too. I love mine, I have 2 - 18 bar molds and 2 - 9 bar molds. Cyndi is an enabler, isn't she.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I order from Liberty natural in Portland, Oregon. Hav had great service and product and the prices are good too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, they're kelsei molds


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link!

I see she has a wood mold for sale - are those as good/easy to use as the plastic? 

Aileen


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

WSP (Wholesale supplies plus) is a good one stop shop. Sometimes there shipping is a bit high though compared to others. But if you only need a few things they are good because they've got flat rate $6.95 shipping for orders under $25.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't used Rita' wooden mold. It was their original mold and I don't think it has the grooves on the sides like her newer ones. If I remember correctly, you have to line the wood box with a trash bag and then slip in the inner plastic ring to keep the bag tight, then assemble the dividers and put them in whole after pouring the soap. It isn't like what we did Saturday, Madame, where we put in one divider at a time.

Wait, I just foung a page that describes how to use them
http://www.kelseiscreations.com/woodboxmolds.html


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks to me like the plastic mold is easier to use. Darn it all, I'll have to wait for another 3 weeks before I can order it. On the other hand, that gives me more time to read and learn more.


----------

